# cleaning a waffle maker ?



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess it’s not teflon coated. 
try hot water. Use an old toothbrush, if that doesn’t work
put a couple of drops of dish detergent in the hot water. 
Be careful when rinsing the detergent off.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

I have a few really old cast iron waffle irons, and I usually just wipe them with a paper towel when I'm done using them. If you don't put too much sugar in your waffle batter nothing will get stuck to it and it doesn't really need cleaned.

Fully cleaning them is a bit of a pain, which I have done with some soap and a toothbrush. Hardest part is rinsing it without getting the whole thing wet.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I guess it’s not teflon coated.


it is, and it looks clean, a paper towel tells another story. it is electric.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

The real answer is to just make waffles every day, so you never have to worry about "old" oil


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old oil should be able to be removed with dish detergent as Two Knots said. It breaks up the oil.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Old oil should be able to be removed with dish detergent as Two Knots said. It breaks up the oil.


i know, but rinsing with water + electronics = maybe not good. 

this thing is kinda like a deep frier, not worth the trouble.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Waffle House doesn't clean theirs, so why should you??


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I didn't mean rinse it. You should have been able to remove most of the oil with a paper towel, first. Just use a small amt of something like Dawn & water on a paper towel or old sponge. Let it sit if it's really cooked. But, rinse it off well with wet paper towels.
You don't have it plugged in do you?
If you give me the brand name and model, I'll look up the directions.🤣

Is this going to be another "how to boil an egg thread"? 😄


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Waffle House doesn't clean theirs, so why should you??


because it hasn't been used in 8-10 years.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Amazon.com: GP66 Green Miracle Cleaner Super Size! (32 oz.) Powerful American Made Heavy Duty All Purpose Cleaner Cleans Over 1,000 Surface Types : Health & Household

How to Clean Grease Buildup on Waffle Irons - Cookware News


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Mine is coated but it still gets a spritz of cooking spray at the start and some during the cooking. I also make a fat heavy waffle batter. Up to 8t butter or other fat.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

I would try hot water + toothbrush + organic soap


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@a_white96 , aren't you getting tired? Sit a spell. 😊


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

@*Nik333 *hola! No, I am not. Thanks a lot for the comment, I will not follow your advice.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Rarely use ours. We scrub it. I stuck it right up under the faucet to rinse. Yeah a little water gets where it doesn’t belong. But it dries out long before I’ll use it again. Not the manufacturer recommended way but it works for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Depends if it's really _just_ oil, or if it's now _baked on_ oil, which doesn't get removed by detergent.

You could try one of those citrus cleaners, letting it soak, and then a stiff nylon brush.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

I just put a layer of water in there, plug it in, and boil it away. Usually takes the grime off with it.


----------

